# Cum esset



## yossi77

(SI ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL MEJOR) 

hi ! 

I studied latin , but i don't practice  it , hehehe,  now  i wanna traslate the bible, mmm the new testament *. i dont speak english but i can read, and writte. 

i wanna know  whats mean CUM ESSET 

for example: 
1.      Christi autem generatio sic erat cum esset desponsata mater eius Maria Ioseph antequam convenirent inventa est in utero habens de Spiritu Sancto 
2.      Ioseph autem vir eius cum esset iustus et nollet eam traducere voluit occulte dimittere eam 
what means cum esset? 
 
thanks! 
Manuel, mexico


----------



## Probo

Heus: Lo que preguntas no es ya de latín elemental y requiere cierta experiencia con textos latinos. Esta contrucción se llama "cum histórico o narrativo histórico". Tiene un valor temporal y, al mismo tiempo, causal. En español la traducción suele quedar un poco forzada porque las construcciones equivalentes son arcaizantes o imprecisas. Te doy la traducción de la segunda frase para que veas el valor de "cum esset":

Ioseph autem vir eius cum esset iustus et nollet eam traducere voluit occulte dimittere eam 
Pero José, su esposo, como fuera hombre justo y no quisiera exponerla a la vergüenza, quiso repudiarla en secreto. (o "siendo hombre justo y no queriendo..." o, incluso, "al ser hombre justo y no querer...").
Vale.


----------



## yossi77

Gracias amigo , entonces entiendo mas o menos el concepto de cum esse aunque podriamos traducirlo como era? en vez de como fuera ? 
gracias de antemano yossi77


----------



## Probo

Hola: La traducción es algo muy personal. Si entiendes la idea, lo demás viene rodado. Las fórmulas clásicas para traducir el _cum histórico_ son las que te he dicho : _como fuera_, parece castellano antiguo; yo la descartaría. La que tú propones pierde demasiados matices del original y un profesor de Latín muy estricto te diría que está mal. Las otras son un poco ramplonas... Aquí termina mi ayuda: elegir es cosa tuya. Vale.


----------



## yossi77

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## loco44

_cum esset_: estando/siendo/ser


----------

